# How close have you ever been to a magpie?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know this sounds like a dumb question, but how close have you ever been to a magpie?

The reason I ask is yesterday when we were calling we called in a magpie. It sat in a nearby tree for a while, then it must have seen something that interested it....ME!

It flew over to me, and I was leaning against a two or three foot tall bush. I kept still but I could hear its wings above me as it started flapping/deflapping them to land. I looked up ever so slowly to try to see it, and it spooked but it had to be a foot above my head or so...part of me now wishes I had just sat still and not tried to look at it...maybe it would have landed on my head! Speaking of that...what kind of claws do they have? :lol:

If you think I am full of BS xdeano can back it up as he watched the whole thing take place.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Im sure the claws wont hurt you, but im sure he might have left you a white present on your head  Any coyotes? It was an interesting weekend to be out calling :-?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Had a pet magpie when I was a kid so pretty close.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We saw 8 coyotes...all called in or called up anyway...they weren't really responsive to the calls. I don't think they are being forced to hunt yet real hard...not hard up for food.

I shot one real small female...18 pounds! I think it was still bedded down from being born. I saw her take her first steps then shot her...at least that is what I'm saying she was pretty small.

Papapete shot another young one.

We had one stand go just wacky. 5 coyotes came in in two seperate groups. I had two show up 30 yards over my left shoulder...crested the rise I was on, took a few trots then went back down behind the crest. I didn't even have time to do anything there. Three others came from the other side and Papapete missed one of those and the rest bolted. We had three hunters but we just made an error and set up wrong for that area. That particular stand has been good to us. Papapete shot his triple there a few years ago...there is always coyotes there. We just thought we would try a different setup since we had three hunters but we should have just done it the way we always do...we should have had at least two or three in that group! :******: :******:

I also shot two skunks!

lyonch...how did you guys do?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When I was young and knew nothing of game laws I had one as a pet. They are extremely intelligent birds. During a very heavy blizzard one had come into the barn and I closed the door. Even as an adult that bird tamed down in a couple of days. It ate burger out of my hand the first day. At the end of the week I turned it loose and it would come for meat. It hung around the farm yard all winter. 
I have always been confused by that bird. They are always so shy and secretive yet this individual bird tamed so quickly. I don't get it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

That is pretty sweet about that pet bird. Between now and Bremen Tournament you need to train a few of those magpies and teach them to fly out over a slough, then flock back to you while your calling so all the nearby coyotes come following them in!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I kept my mouth shut for a long time about magpies , but not long enough. I mentioned it once to another older fellow who works for a call company. A year later I see that company makes a decoy with sound. Perhaps just a coincidence, but it makes me wonder. I don't think anything beats them for a confidence decoy. Back in the early 1960's if magpies came to you a fox was also going to come.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree. I'll bring a decoy that I made a few years ago to Bremen if I remember and show you it!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

rideing motorcycle thru the UP on Hiway 28 I thought one was going to take my head off when it flew up in front of me.
None of the white stuff on me but brown stains were.

 Al


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Good to hear you guys saw some dogs fallguy!! We were out and about on saturday and let me tell you coyote hunting in a misty ****ty rain is no fun :******: We got out of the truck to only hear two of them about 500 yards away giving out the warning bark :eyeroll: so we elected to leave them alone and headed out to a new area that we knew had coyotes and ended up with 0 called in and 0 on the visual during the misty rain. Then we headed to a new area and pulled a old Randy Anderson trick and under 10 seconds into the stand i hear levi giving the signal there is one coming in and i turned to look and saw a pup bareling in and stopped at 86 yards to meet levi's .243  Then 30 seconds after that i heard the signal again but i couldn't see the yote and then i heard a shot :sniper: hoping it was another dead dog and levi told me we better go look right away so we did and he ended up missing a head/throat shot on a coyote that was looking at him over a hill from an awkward position and i think he gave it a hair cut :lol: so we grabbed the pup and went to another dry stand and then we went to our gurantee spot to only bump on walking in and then made a stand anyhow and i noticed there was one out in the flat at 420 yard i ranged it at and it was going to leave (it saw us walk in) so i took a long shot at it and shot right over its back  then it was after lunch so we went back to the two that were giving us the dickens and levi called the male to 107 and i shot it looking right at me :beer: So for a day that was misty and rainy and a wet a$$ and clothes and too many other things to mention that got wet we ended up with a pup and adult male on the outing :-?


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a funny story...

I was near Bondurant, Wyoming coyote hunting a few weeks ago. Dude I was staying with had three registered bear baits. He let me borrow a 4 wheeler, and I went a few miles back in the hills with my AR and a howler. Started getting dark. Dawned on me, that there were things in those hills that would come to my call that could eat me--cats, wolves, griz, etc.

Unbeknownst to me, a camp robber flew into the limb just above my right shoulder. Came in from behind. It let out a shriek, and I dang near soiled myself.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

lyonch

Yeah it was misting off and on on us too on Sunday.

That sucks that so many of them saw you walking in. That is frustrating.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

JeffinPA said:


> Here's a funny story...
> 
> I was near Bondurant, Wyoming coyote hunting a few weeks ago. Dude I was staying with had three registered bear baits. He let me borrow a 4 wheeler, and I went a few miles back in the hills with my AR and a howler. Started getting dark. Dawned on me, that there were things in those hills that would come to my call that could eat me--cats, wolves, griz, etc.
> 
> ...


hahaha awesome!!!


----------

